# Size comparisons



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Does any one have any pictures to show the differences between a mini goat kid and an Alpine kid?

I got a bottle baby boy that is supposed to be over a week old. My LaMancha doe is 3 weeks old. My Alpine buck is a whole head shorter then her and weighs 7lbs. My LaMancha weighs almost 20lbs(she's a big girl). He was starved though. The lady had over 50 bucks that she bought wholesale from the Amish and just fed them 10oz every 12 hours. I might be newish to goats, but even I know that's not enough. 

He's eating 12oz every 4 hours now with some hay. He'll nibble on the hay, but gulp down the milk. I took him to my vet and she said he might be a cross but she couldn't tell. He checked out ok and his fecal came back good. I was quarantining him in the house as well as feeding him but had to bring in Starlight because it got down below 0*. I don't have a heat lamp(or any electric to hook up outside) and didn't want her getting sick. I went ahead and build another pen outside in my shed so he's outside in a small dog house with lots of hay right now. He was playing last feed and not shivering so I think the pen will be warm enough for him to stay for a month until the quarantine is over.

Here's some pictures to show the size differences.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't tell with those pictures. What is the weight and age of the kid in question?


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

She said he could be anywhere from a week and 3 days to a month old. He weighs 7-10lbs before being fed.


----------



## waleed121 (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol, sorry that they're all mustache themed, couldn't help it. He's a cutie pie, though! He looks like a Charlie to me.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

waleed121 said:


> Lol, sorry that they're all mustache themed, couldn't help it. He's a cutie pie, though! He looks like a Charlie to me.


huh?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

How's he doing, any growth?


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

He's muscling up and growing out. He's not really getting taller. I'll get another measurement of his shoulders tomorrow.
His head is just coming up under my mini's shoulders, so he's still tiny.

I have him in the pen with my pregnant minis since quarantine is over and he needed companionship.


----------

